# Well.. bad timing.



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

My pro hunter has caused me so many issues that I’m finally sending it back to get repaired (should have done this 5 years ago). I’m going to get a CVA optima to get me through this season. My brother just bought one and it was shooting great the first time we took it out.
My question is: do any of you guys have a break action that ya want to get rid of before I decide to ship one to my door? Let me know what you’ve got and I’ll make an offer. If not, I’m ordering an optima this week.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd just order it, the way supply has been lately if you wait you could be waiting a long time

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Pokesmole said:


> My pro hunter has caused me so many issues that I’m finally sending it back to get repaired (should have done this 5 years ago). I’m going to get a CVA optima to get me through this season. My brother just bought one and it was shooting great the first time we took it out.
> My question is: do any of you guys have a break action that ya want to get rid of before I decide to ship one to my door? Let me know what you’ve got and I’ll make an offer. If not, I’m ordering an optima this week.


Why are you getting the optima instead of the accura?


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

MooseMeat said:


> Why are you getting the optima instead of the accura?


solid ram rod, easier on the pocket for an impulse decision, and with any luck I’ll have a fully functional pro hunter when tc sends it back.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What's the issue with the pro hunter? I've had zero issues with my PH.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> What's the issue with the pro hunter? I've had zero issues with my PH.


I’ve had horrible luck with it.
I’ve had trouble keeping it sighted over the years. Thought it was a scope/mount issue. Replaced both and it still doesn’t want to hold zero. The breech plug has to be cranked so tight in order to allow the action to close. No amount of greese keeps it from being a nightmare to remove. It’s been difficult for me. I love the idea of it. But it’s just not been what I was hoping for.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Pokesmole said:


> I’ve had horrible luck with it.
> I’ve had trouble keeping it sighted over the years. Thought it was a scope/mount issue. Replaced both and it still doesn’t want to hold zero. The breech plug has to be cranked so tight in order to allow the action to close. No amount of greese keeps it from being a nightmare to remove. It’s been difficult for me. I love the idea of it. But it’s just not been what I was hoping for.


Sorry to hear of the issues. I guess it was made on a Friday or Monday after a weekend of heavy partying. Have you tried a centerfire barrel/action on it, if so, did it give you the same issues?


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> Sorry to hear of the issues. I guess it was made on a Friday or Monday after a weekend of heavy partying. Have you tried a centerfire barrel/action on it, if so, did it give you the same issues?


I have the Pro hunter FX.. so it’s not possible to interchange barrels. It’s strictly a muzzy.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Sorry about your PH.
I have the original Encore 209x50.
Zero issues.
Other than the barrel release tang on the trigger guard digging in to my back, I love that rifle.
What was TC thinking on that design!


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> What's the issue with the pro hunter? I've had zero issues with my PH.


 I really like my PH FX . Zero issues.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I still think you can sand down that tight breech plug to make it fit better. Or try another breech plug. If the gun is accurate, its worth it. 

But... If the gun isnt a great shooter, its a good excuse to the wife for a snazzy new toy 

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The Optima is a solid rifle. Goosefreak bought a new one and it is shooting great, my daughter purchased a new one as well. I will get it dialed in soon. I hope it shoots as good as goosefreaks.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Fowlmouth said:


> The Optima is a solid rifle. Goosefreak bought a new one and it is shooting great, my daughter purchased a new one as well. I will get it dialed in soon. I hope it shoots as good as goosefreaks.


either of these the nitride editions? Or should I say: is the nitride worth the extra price?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pokesmole said:


> either of these the nitride editions? Or should I say: is the nitride worth the extra price?


yes, both are Nitride. My daughters is a 26” barrel and goosefreak has the 28” LR version, I have the Accura LR 30” nitride barrel. It’s just added protection from rust.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

If you want to make a trip to Nebraska I've got a couple extra you could use. Traditions Vortek I think. I've got a CVA Wolf that isn't beautiful, but has killed some critters.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> The Optima is a solid rifle. Goosefreak bought a new one and it is shooting great, my daughter purchased a new one as well. I will get it dialed in soon. I hope it shoots as good as goosefreaks.


I have the older optima pro in .45 with the 28" barrel. It's a tack driver and deadly for deer.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> I have the older optima pro in .45 with the 28" barrel. It's a tack driver and deadly for deer.


I’ve been on the fence about getting a .45 
Just doesn’t seem like there’s quite the same ammo selection available. Maybe it would be worth it to get one in .45 and then I should have my .50 back by next season. 

However, I was in a nasty accident at work yesterday. So I don’t think I’ll be able to even get a gun and get it sighted before the hunt. Doctors say I should be good to walk before the hunt. But I’ll probably just end up borrowing my brothers gun this time around. Once again, bad timing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you never hunt elk, 45 is ok... but to hit the minimum weight required for elk, it limits your bullet selections. Maybe that's not a big deal, but something to consider.

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pokesmole said:


> However, I was in a nasty accident at work yesterday. So I don’t think I’ll be able to even get a gun and get it sighted before the hunt. Doctors say I should be good to walk before the hunt. But I’ll probably just end up borrowing my brothers gun this time around. Once again, bad timing.


 Oh no, what happened?


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

caddis8 said:


> Oh no, what happened?


I was run over by a telehandler. Stepped out of a storage container and before I even got the door fully opened I was getting mowed down. Luckily the operator was able to stop when it was just on my ankle and foot. Ended up with a broken tail bone and a ton of tissue damage to my foot and ankle.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pokesmole said:


> I was run over by a telehandler. Stepped out of a storage container and before I even got the door fully opened I was getting mowed down. Luckily the operator was able to stop when it was just on my ankle and foot. Ended up with a broken tail bone and a ton of tissue damage to my foot and ankle.


oh yikes. Be careful with that stuff. Hopefully workman's comp takes good care of you and you get healed up. I've heard nightmares about those injuries. Watch bloodflow.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Pokesmole said:


> I was run over by a telehandler. Stepped out of a storage container and before I even got the door fully opened I was getting mowed down. Luckily the operator was able to stop when it was just on my ankle and foot. Ended up with a broken tail bone and a ton of tissue damage to my foot and ankle.


Hoping you have a full and speedy recovery. 🙏


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> If you never hunt elk, 45 is ok... but to hit the minimum weight required for elk, it limits your bullet selections. Maybe that's not a big deal, but something to consider.
> 
> -DallanC


I've killed elk with it no problem. Knocked it over like it was hit with a truck. 200gr. SST backed with 100gr of 777 FFF works awesome. It's fast and flat shooting.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I know it works, but that's below the legal minimum. It used to be 225 gr minimum projectile weight but it looks like they lowered it a tad since I last looked over this section.



> Muzzleloaders Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-10
> 
> •If you’re hunting elk, moose, bison, bighorn sheep or mountain goat, you must use a* 210-grain *or heavier bullet, or a sabot bullet that’s at least 240 grains.


As I said, its probably not a big deal for most people... but it does limit bullet selection a bit more, from a smaller selection of available muzzleloader bullets in .45 cal.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I know it works, but that's below the legal minimum. It used to be 225 gr minimum projectile weight but it looks like they lowered it a tad since I last looked over this section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a cow tag a few years ago and decided to try the .45 for the hunt. Granted, it was only 110 yard shot, but she couldn't have been in a better position for it. Perfect broadside shot and the bullet was on the mark taking out the top of her heart. The other was a spike quartering away and the bullet entered between two ribs taking the lungs out. I found the bullet in the opposite shoulder and it was just behind the skin after breaking the clavicle. 

I wouldn't recommend my .45 for Elk hunting. But, with the newer, tighter twist barrels able to shoot a longer and heavier bullet without tumbling issues, I'd have zero issues using a .45. 

Every deer I've shot with it, the bullet has always been a pass through. Even if I hit the clavicle on entrance/exit.


----------

